# Curl-Aviv - cats from Israel



## Curl-Aviv (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi! I want to acquaint you with the cat of my cattery 'Curl-Aviv'  
Meet my Lusi (Russicurl's Ludmila) - my first American Curl female. Also she was the FIRST curl, which has appeared in Israel.









Get acquainted with a daughter of Lusi - Curl-Aviv Keasaria, which has remained with us in the cattery and recently became mum of 5 children 









One more daughter of Lusi - Curl-Aviv Chernushka 









My lovely fatty girl - Russicurl's Zaika 









Curl Aviv Eitan - tender and gentle male









Curl Aviv Tampon (neutered) - snow boy









Claus - our domestic cat which has got to us in the house already adult. Someone has left him in pet shop near our house









SIMBA! - our little baby, that shall be our king in the future.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Gorgeous kitties! I especially love the coloring on the silver torbie/white girl!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

They are all SO beautiful....however did you get Simba to pose like that, he looks like a natural for the camera?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What interesting kitties you have. I have never seen this breed before. I love their curled ears and bushy tails! Absolutely charming!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty kitties!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

what stunning kitties


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

LOVE THOSE EARS!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow, all are so beautiful!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I LOVE curls! My brother has a short haired curl -- a silver spotted torbie and white, in fact.  My favorite of yours is the white. What an interesting name...Tampon. lol


----------



## AnimalLover05 (Apr 7, 2006)

They are all so cute!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

wow, they are all stunning!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Beautiful cats!!! Great pics!


----------

